# Poetto (ex Empire Stella)



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

The tug Poetto was reported as still in service in Italy in 2004. Is she still in existence, as she would be one of only 3 surviving Empire ships if so.

http://www.thamestugs.co.uk/MANAGED-TUGS.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_ship


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Oops, just realised that Laut Sawe (ex Empire Humphrey) was still in service in Indonesia in 2004. Any news on this one?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Mjroots said:


> The tug Poetto was reported as still in service in Italy in 2004. Is she still in existence, as she would be one of only 3 surviving Empire ships if so.
> 
> http://www.thamestugs.co.uk/MANAGED-TUGS.php
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_ship


According to the Equasis website POETTO is still in service / commission with their last update on the vessel given as 11th December 2009.

LAUT SAWU is not listed so she is either non-seagoing (Harbour service only) or no longer in use / existence


----------

